
Scientists using MRI scans to reveal physical makeup of thoughts and feelings - hhs
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/functional-magnetic-resonance-imaging-computer-analysis-read-thoughts-60-minutes-2019-11-24/
======
loeg
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.366...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.366.2250&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

~~~
superkuh
tldr; the dead salmon false positive fMRI criticism study. "Neural Correlates
of Interspecies Perspective Taking in the Post-Mortem Atlantic Salmon: An
Argument For Proper Multiple Comparisons Correction"

------
dehrmann
Using FMRIs for this isn't exactly new, but using this to study people while
using apps has some pretty interesting implications. It can give insight to
what MAU actually means to users' emotional state, and you could steer users
to more fulfilling, positive interactions or addictive ones.

Or analyze people while watching political messaging. Scary/exciting.

~~~
julius_set
Absolutely disgusting abuses of this technology / science. I hope this never
comes to light

~~~
nighthawk648
Added to the top:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melvin_Kranzberg](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melvin_Kranzberg)

Kranzberg six laws of technology should ease your mind.

You don’t need MRI’s to manipulate people. Knowing basic psychology and
allowing yourself some time to learn about them will allow the same effect. I
understand you are saying mass produced, with data science applying these
learning models to groups of people is easy enough.

You know why political campaigning on social media is effective? It’s because
they take a best fit approach. You find clustered of people, and identify the
one most easily manipulated. It won’t be long till they start to push the
agenda fed through IV to their peers. Maybe 2/10 are dissenters and won’t
listen. Maybe another 2/10 are as stubborn as the opposite agenda and won’t
listen. So you are left with 6/10 people who are more likely to be convinced
from someone they know rather than political advertisements. Especially if the
IV being fed to best fit manipulator has disarm tactics for the opposites
agenda, regardless of how true the disarm tactic is.

There was a time where you had to go to town hall, listen to the radio, and
read the news paper. Even then, you were probably likely to find the same
tactics maybe less pruned to actual manipulation and closer to the parties
real ideologies.

Every technology has a cost benefit analysis. Do not let this stop progress.
Stopping technological progress is the worst thing we can do because humans
are evolving and growing and the technology is needed to keep up with the
numbers.

Some of the argument may have fallen apart in the middle I’m more than willing
to discuss further to clear up any anomalies...

~~~
raducu
Isn't it funny how most governments become less brutal as the technology and
knowledge to influence and manipulate people becomes available to said
governments. Not to sound too bleak, the flipside to this is that technology
also enables people to coordinate and inform eachother of the actions of
governments.

~~~
nighthawk648
Exactly. Egypt is a great case study. I’m not too privy on recent events but
the protests that spun from Facebook proves exactly that. There was some
change at least for a little while...

HK is another example of how technology has helped shed light which led to
protests.

------
mirimir
OK, gotta get my knitted mumetal hoodie. With a nickel/silver-plated silk
liner.

~~~
jcims
I haven't seen mumetal mentioned in the wild since I got sucked into the
Steorn train wreck back circa 2006. Learned a lot about magnetism, that's for
sure.

